# Booting 11.1 install image on ASUS ZenBook UX305CA and Intel S1200SPL



## jphartmann (Dec 16, 2017)

This post appears for information only.

In trying to install on a new S1200 series motherboard and just about any USB stick that contains an ISO image would not boot.  So I tried booting on the ASUS, which was factory configurated with UEFI.  Unlocked that so that non-UEFI media would also show in the bios boot menu.

Writing the .img file to a stick (dd):  boots on both
Burning the .iso image to a DVD: boots on both

So one has to be a bit more careful about the installation media with the new wave of BIOSen.

The only .iso image that I found would boot from a stick is Fedora.  

Perhaps the handbook/download page should be updated accordingly.


----------



## scottro (Dec 16, 2017)

Doesn't the handbook page state that the .img files are for USB sticks and the .iso ones for CD/DVD?  Ah, looking, I see it does say it, it just doesn't emphasize it.   Most Linux iso files can be burned to a disk or USB, so it might be useful.   (In the two laptops I've had in the last 10 years or so, I don't use UEFI and I think only one had the secure boot thing, which I disabled.)


----------

